# Посоветуйте компетентного врача, пожалуйста!



## Оля - Киев (2 Авг 2011)

Однофорумчане, прошу вашей помощи! посоветуйте компетентного врача в Киеве. была уже у 5или6 докторов, но никто так ничего толком и не сказал и не объяснил! чуть больше года назад заметила, что у меня опухает левая щиколотка, обратилась к нескольким хирургам сначала, каждый выдвинул свою версию - от плоскостопия до заболевания суставов. я заказала ортопедические стельки, сняла каблуки, ходила на озокерит - не помогло! потом была следующая очередь врачей - ревматизм, болезнь почек, венозные и сосудистые заболевания исключили. как версия - протрузия позвоночника (установили 2врача) или новообразование в малом тазу, отправили на мрт и кт, но я еще не сделала, ищу где недорого и качественно, поскольку это недешевое удовольствие. На последней консультации еще сказали, что таз с одной стороны чуть ниже, чем с другой, но это незаметно, плюс ко всему у меня скалиоз. и еще - у меня есть проблемы с сосудами головы и рук, не знаю как это на медецинском сленге правильно звучит, но узи сосудов ног показало, что все в норме! до этого на протяжении где-то 8лет у меня периодически дает о себе знать седалищный нерв - наклоняюсь и разогнуться уже не могу, при этом больно сидеть и становиться на ногу, с каждым разом причем все больнее. плюс как один все твердят, что рожать с таким позвоночником нельзя - или не выношу или окажусь в инвалидном кресле! мне 30лет, хочу родить, но с такими прогнозами мне страшно на это решиться! поэтому прошу совета у тех, кто сталкивался с такой или подобной ситуацией и кто встретил того врача, который помог в решении проблемы! зараннее благодарю!


----------



## colibri (2 Авг 2011)

Оля - Киев написал(а):


> посоветуйте компетентного врача в Киеве


 
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/136/


----------



## Lari (3 Авг 2011)

colibri написал(а):


> https://www.medhouse.ru/members/136/


----------

